# New agility pack on the way!



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just ordered an agility set for our garden, and I can't wait til it arrives! We'll just be doing it for fun. We have lots of steps and walls in our garden, and our boys love bounding off the top and taking massive leaps, so I'm hoping they'll make lots of use out of this set.

Derek is very easy to train, and was good at agility when we tried it at a "taster" day, he just seems to understand what we are saying so I think he will be relatively simple with him.

Charlie is tougher to train though, he just sits and stares and us :doh: but I'm hoping he'll copy Derek when the agility set arrives. Charlie has often jumped up a 4 foot wall in our garden, without running at it, just from standing next to it! I was so shocked the first time I saw him doing it!

This is the set I bought, hurry up!!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cool stuff for the pups


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like lots of fun for your boys.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That set is so cool. Can't wait for you to get it set up and take pictures. Oh, and videos!


----------

